# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Hội chợ kim hoàn thái lan 2013

## dulichn

HỘI CHỢ KIM HOÀN THÁI LAN 2013
TOUR DU LỊCH THÁI LAN 2013
Hội chợ kim hoan Thái Lan 2013 được diễn ra 2 lần trong năm. Đây là một trong hội chợ về sản phẩm kim hòan lớn trong khu vực Châu Á. Hội chợ có sự tham gia của hơn 1.200 nhà triễn lãm với trên 3.500 gian hàng trãi rộngtrên 80.000m2 và thu hút khoảng 35.000 đại biểu và du khách đến từ khắp du lich thai lan 2013 nơi trên thế giới. Triễn lãm trưng bày với khoảng 16 dòng sản phẩm then chốt và hàng nghìn mẫu trang sức khác nhau với thiết kế mới độc đáo theo phong cách cổ điển kết hợp hiện đại.  Hội chợ kim hoan Thái Lan 2013 hứa hẹn nhiều cơ hội kinh doanh và là nguồn cung ứng các sản phẩm hàng đầu thế giới. 
Ngày 01: TP.HCM - BANGKOK TOUR DU LICH THAI LAN 2013 
Xe và nhân viên của công ty Travellife đón đoàn tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đón chuyến bay đi Thái Lan. Đến phi trường Suvarnabhumi - Bangkok. Xe đưa đoàn đi ăn trưa, sau đó tham quan du lich thái lan.
• Chùa Phật Vàng (Golden Buddha) - nơi thờ tượng Phật ngồi bằng vàng nặng 5,5 tấn. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ được hướng Hoi cho kim hoan thai lan 2013 dẫn xin quẻ xăm và thỉnh Phật đeo.
• Hoàng Cung ( Royal Grand Palace) - các triều đại vua Rama trước đây ở Thái Lan.
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
Ngày 02: BANGKOK - HỘI CHỢ KIM HOÀN ĐÁ QUÍ BANGKOK 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa đoàn du lich thái lan 2013 đến làm việc trọn ngày tại trung tâm triển lãm IMPACT nơi diễn ra hội chợ Kim Hoản Đá Quí Thái Lan 2013.
(ăn trưa tự túc)
Chiều xe và dướng dẫn viên đón đoàn đi ăn tối. 
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
Ngày 03: BANGKOK - HỘI CHỢ KIM HOÀN ĐÁ QUÍ BANGKOK 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa đoàn đến làm việc trọn ngày tại trung tâm triển lãm IMPACT nơi diễn ra hội chợ Kim Hoàn Đá Quí Thái Lan 2013.
(ăn trưa tự túc) 
Chiều xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn đi ăn tối. 
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
Ngày 05: BANGKOK - TP.HCM 
Sau bữa sáng. Qúy khách trả phòng. Quý khách tự do mua sắm.
Xe đưa Quý khách ra phi trường để bay về Việt Nam. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Kết thúc chuyến đi. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại lần sau
THÔNG TIN TOUR DU LỊCH THÁI LAN 2013
Khi tham gia chương trình tour du lịch thái lan 2013, Quý khách vui lòng mang theo passport (hộ chiếu) còn thời hạn 06 tháng kể từ ngày đi. Quý khách cần chuẩn bị 02 tấm ảnh 4x6 khi đăng ký tour
Head office: 34 NHAT CHI MAI ST , W.13, TAN BINH DISTRICT, HCMC, VIETNAM.

TEL : +84.8.36022755; + 84 8.36024415

Fax : +84 8.37672990

Website: http://dulichtvl.com - http://travellifevn.com

Email : [email]travellifes.vn@gmail.com

----------

